# Won't turn on



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

Hi 
I got this new RAM when i put it in the slot then nothing shows up the screen stays blank and all it dos is makes some peeping sounds .
If you can help thanx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the ram is seated properly
if your adding to your current ram do they have the same timings


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

reopen your case and make sure all cards and cables are plugged in properly. Its very easy to knock stuff loose when installing ram. 

If that does not help, tell what ram you purchase and your computers make and model or if you built it, what motherboard.


----------



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

MOBO: Intel D845GEBV2
RAM: CEON 1GB DDR 400Mhz CL3
Q:
What if I won't to change the one thats in side the machine with the new one ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the old ram out and see if it boots with the new ram


----------



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

I took the old RAM out and put in the new one but the screen still stays blank


----------



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

the computer makes 3 beeping sound then dos nothing ofter i put the new RAM in


----------



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

dai said:


> check the ram is seated properly
> if your adding to your current ram do they have the same timings


I dont know.
First i am going to change the old 1 with the new 1
then if it work i would like to add the old in, if its possible to put them together

BUT THE COPUTER STILL WONT BOOT UP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check what the bios beeps says is wrong here
www.bioscentral.com
when fitting ram make sure it is seated don't rely on the clips clicking over as it is not always seated
it still boots with the old ram in then the ram may not be compatible with one another


----------



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

ok i will check thanx


----------



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

3 short beeps = A memory failure has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad
what is RAM IC ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

intergrated circuit 
return to place of purchase or rma the ram


----------



## hotonice (May 17, 2007)

What is rma


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

return to manufacturer authorisation


----------

